# Schneiderei über 300



## Oriontos (16. März 2007)

Hallo, ich bin zwar jetzt schon lange bei WoW dabei, habe aber keine Ahnung ab wann ich Schneiderei über 300 lernen kann. Welches Level ich brauche und wie viel es kostet. Wo ich es lernen weiß ich schon. Wäre über eine Auskunft sehr dankbar.


----------



## whiti (16. März 2007)

genau weiss das keiner, da die meisten ihre level 60 chars weitergespielt haben, also 100%-ig ab level 60 kann man berufe auf 375 erweitern, und das nur in der scherbenwelt, was dann natürlich das addon tbc vorraussetzt.

manche meinten da man mit level 58 in die scherbenwelt kann (offizell ohne port vom mage oder hm) sollte es auch ab dem level möglich sein sein beruf zu erweitern, das ist jedoch reine spekulation.

gruss
whity


----------



## Oriontos (16. März 2007)

Vielen Dank whity für die Auskunft. Sobald ich Level 58 bin werde ich einen Abstecher nach drüben machen und einen besuch bei dem Lehrer machen.

gruss Oriontos


----------



## Caldaso (17. März 2007)

Ab lvl 50 kannst weiter machen falls es noch einen interesiert


----------



## Plutocrat (19. März 2007)

Caldaso schrieb:


> Ab lvl 50 kannst weiter machen falls es noch einen interesiert




Jo klar interessierts mich!
Kannst das bitte erklären, wo muss ich hin was muss ich machen?

Danke dir
Plutocrat


----------



## jainza (20. März 2007)

Plutocrat schrieb:


> Jo klar interessierts mich!
> Kannst das bitte erklären, wo muss ich hin was muss ich machen?
> 
> Danke dir
> Plutocrat



einfach nen mage suchen der dich nach shattrth porte(hexxer mit portal wär natürlich besser)
und dich danch nach thrallmar(glaub so heißt es)bring,wahlweise kannste auch einfach asterben und dich dann dort wiederbeleben ma geisterheiler.dort dann einfach den lehrer anspechen et voilla. ... hast du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oriontos (23. März 2007)

Also man kann Schneiderei ab Level 50 lernen mit der Fähigkeit 285. Es kostet 10g. Der Lehrer für die Allianz ist in Ehrenfeste im Gasthaus oben bei Halma oder Hama. Und ab Schneiderei 350 kann man sich Spezialisieren die Lehrer hierfür findet man in Shattrath, in den Wäldern von Terokkar oder so ähnlich, im südöstlichen Teil vom Unteren Viertel. Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten sind, Schattenzwirnschneider, Zauberstoff-Schneiderei, Urmondstoff-Schneiderei. 

Bei fragen gerne fragen. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Farangkao (27. März 2007)

Soweit ich mich erinnere wars sogar 275, als voraussetzung.

Der rest stimmt.


----------

